# wikipedia zu handypayment, "Big Money" manipuliert



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2005)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handypayment

Holger


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2005)

> Anfängliche Versäumnisse hinsichtlich von Begrifflichkeiten (Buchungsintervall anstatt Abonnement), schlecht lesbarer Schriften oder fehlender AGB-Hinweise ist das Unternehmen allerdings schnell nachgekommen.* Die beanstandeten Inhalte sind mittlerweile korrigiert bzw. ergänzt.*


haha 
Wikepedia ist wohl etwas "gesponsert"


> Da das Unternehmen in der Vergangenheit vorwiegend durch die Verbreitung von Dialer-Systemen auf sich aufmerksam gemacht hat, haben viele Medien entsprechend kritisch und zeitnah reagiert.



Verbreitung ist gut .... ca. 50% Deregistrierung bleibt unerwähnt


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2005)

Na aber immerhin noch etwa 70000 Registrierte. 

Holger


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2005)

Quatsch, unter allen Nummern,  die neu für "final.exe" registriert wurden immer diesselben ca 1000 Adressen 
d.h.  die "Kundenkartei" umfaßt ca 1000 Adressen, dabei sind sogar Unternehmen ohne  ihr Wissen 
und Beauftragung  registriert worden


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2005)

> Wikepedia ist wohl etwas "gesponsert"


Wenn dir der Text nicht gefällt, ändere ihn halt. Das ist das Wikipedia-Prinzip.


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Juni 2005)

Ist bereits sanft geändert ...


----------



## dvill (23 Juni 2005)

Gefahr erkannt, Gefahr gebannt. Danke :thumb: .

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Counselor (23 Juni 2005)

wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Da der Shopbetreiber aufgrund der Mobilfunkrufnummer in den meisten Fällen keine Möglichkeit hat, die Identität des Kunden zu bestimmen, wird dieses Bezahlsystem insbesondere bei kleineren Beträgen verwendet. Hürden die zum Abbruch einer gewünschten Transaktion führen, weil der Kunde zuviele Daten von sich preisgeben muß, werden somit größtmöglich reduziert.


Das geht aber nur dann gut, wenn der Shopbetreiber kein Versandhändler ist, denn der muß ja die Lieferadresse wissen. Somit sind nur Leistungen abrechnungsfähig, die sofort (zB per Download) erbracht werden könnten. Und das ist wieder der Dialer-Schmock.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Juni 2005)

wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Im Juni 2005 machte eine Berliner Firma auf sich aufmerksam, welche ein Handypayment-System in breitem Einsatz für die Nutzung durch die angeschlossenen Webmaster eingeführt hat. Die Abrechnungsform wurde in großem Stil zeitgleich mit Inkrafttreten restriktiver neuer Vorschriften zur Darstellung von Dialer-Programmen eingesetzt. Da das Unternehmen in der Vergangenheit eben durch die Verbreitung von Dialer-Systemen auf sich aufmerksam gemacht hatte, haben viele Medien entsprechend kritisch und zeitnah reagiert. Auf Drängen des Kölner Anbieters des Handypayment-Systems musste das Berliner Unternehmen anfängliche Versäumnisse hinsichtlich von Begrifflichkeiten (Buchungsintervall anstatt Abonnement), schlecht lesbarer Schriften oder fehlender AGB-Hinweise korrigieren.
> 
> Nicht geklärt ist bisher, welche rechtlichen Auswirkungen das Fünfecksverhältnis Handyinhaber - Handyprovider - Handypayment-Systemanbieter - Berliner Anbieter - Seiteninhaber auf notwendige Angaben nach Fernabsatz- und Verbraucherschutz hat.



so liest sich das doch schon wesentlich realitätsnäher...

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juni 2005)

Häuptling "Große Schlange" hält ja seinen Kriegsrat leider nicht mehr öffentlich... Aber die Ankündigung, das System werde bald "richtig brennen" scheint ja in Erfüllung zu gehen... 


			
				The Crazy World Of Arthur Brown schrieb:
			
		

> You fought hard and you saved and earned
> But all of it's going to burn
> And your mind, your tiny mind
> You know you've really been so blind
> ...



Da dürfte ganz schön dicke Luft sein im Wig-Wam im Kreis der Wildwest-Marketingstrategen. 
Nett, die letzten Tage, durchwegs nett, sehr erbaulich


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Juni 2005)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handypayment 



			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu kommt noch eine mögliche strafrechtliche Problematik, nämlich die der Geldwäsche  ( [1] ). Wenn in dem Vertragsgeflecht einer der Partner etwa ein betrügerisches Angebot über das Handypayment abrechnen läßt, ist der Provider schnell mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt. Denn Geldwäsche läßt sich auch leichtfertig begehen ([2]  ) . Dabei kommt es allein an, dass der Geschäftspartner eine der sog. Katalog-Vortaten erfüllt. Auf die Höhe des Betrages, der aus der Vortat erlangt wird, kommt es nicht an. Bereits das leichtfertige Nicht-Erkennen der Geldwäsche führt zur Strafbarkeit. Provider gehen beim Handypayment für ihre Mitarbeiter ein hohes Risiko ein, da die jeweiligen Bearbeiter des Bezahlvorgangs strafrechtlich verantwortlich sind.



PS: alle Änderungen/Ergänzungen wurden zwischenzeitlich wohl zugunsten der geschäftlichen Interessen
 der Berliner  Firma gelöscht, soviel zu Informationen  bei Wikepedia,
da ist wohl jemand sehr auf seine Geschäftsinteressen  bedacht, sobald "Big Money"
 im Spiel ist kann man  Wikipedia  in die Tonne treten

 :kotz:

PPS: Bin mal gespannt wie lang es dauert, bis der "Radiergummi" aus Berlin  wieder am Werk ist

als Attachment der Screenshot des vollständigen Artikels


----------



## webwatcher (24 Juni 2005)

Der Radiergummi  hat wieder zugeschlagen...

zeigt,  welch Geistes Kinder da am Werk sind...


----------



## webwatcher (24 Juni 2005)

momentaner Stand


----------



## webwatcher (24 Juni 2005)

und wieder hat der anonyme Kastrierer  zugeschlagen

hier wird aus  finanziellen Interessen heraus die  Idee von wikipedia als offene, nicht
 reglementierte  Wissenplattform pervertiert


----------



## webwatcher (24 Juni 2005)

und wieder eine neue Version 


> Allerdings wirft dieses Geschäftsprinzip eine Vielzahl rechtlicher Probleme auf. Die Simkarte wird zu einer Art Kreditkarte mit zunächst unbegrenztem Limit umfunktioniert. Zudem bestehen -mangels gesetzlicher Reglungen- Missbrauchmöglichkeiten insbesondere wenn der Kunde nicht eindeutig auf Vertragsbestimmungen und Entgelte hingewiesen wird. Der Diensteanbieter kann sich dann hinsichtlich des Inkasso hinter dem Mobilfunkanbieter "verstecken". Denkbar wäre z.B. zu versuchen den Nutzern kostenpflichtige Abos für z.B. 75,-Euro stündlich zu verkaufen, die bisher bekannt gewordenen Missbrauchsfälle beschränken sich allerdings bisher auf 9,99 alle 3 Tage
> [Bearbeiten]
> 
> Weitere Informationen:
> ...


----------



## dotshead (25 Juni 2005)

Hier die aktuelle Version, die ich für sehr gelungen halte.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2005)

Aktueller vorletzter Absatz 


> Durch die Vorgaben der Mobilfunkbetreiter ist die maximale Höhe eines Transaktionsvorgangs auf 9,99 Euro begrenzt. Der minimale Intervall für Abonnements beträgt 3 Tage. Und obwohl der Verbraucher bei einem Abonnement bei jeder erneuten Abbuchung per SMS hingewiesen wird und das Abonnement auf Wunsch jederzeit abbrechen kann, sind bei Nichtreaktion des Kunden bis zu 99,90 Euro pro Anbieter im Monat möglich. Hier unterscheidet sich das Abonnement nicht von anderen sich automatisch verlängernden Angeboten wie z.B. einem Zeitungs-Abonnement.


----------



## dotshead (25 Juni 2005)

'Ähem bei mir sieht der Absatz aber anders aus und lt. Änderungslog war die letzte Änderung von heute morgen 8:47 Uhr.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2005)

Ich hab mir das nicht aus den Fingern gesogen, so stand das zum Zeitpunkt des Postings drin.
mit copy/paste reinkopiert.

Der alberne un peinliche   Hickkack, der da veranstaltet  wird,  zeigt ja überdeutlich, auf was für sumpfigen Gelände 
dieses "zur Kasse bitten" Gebäude gegründet ist


----------



## News (25 Juni 2005)

Der Vergleich mit Zeitungs-Abos sollte jedenfalls weit genug von dem monatlichen Maximalpreis der Handypay-Abos platziert sein (im Moment ist es wieder etwas besser geworden).
Sonst wird die Sache schief: Keine mir bekannte Zeitung verlangt pro Monat 99,90...


----------



## dotshead (25 Juni 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir das nicht aus den Fingern gesogen, so stand das zum Zeitpunkt des Postings drin.
> mit copy/paste reinkopiert.



Das ist gem. Changelog auf wikipedia die Version von gestern abend 21:27 Uhr.

Die Änderungen an den Wikipedia-Beiträgen kann man  hier sehr gut verfolgen. BTW ist der Artikel gerade von irgendjemandem wieder geändert worden.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2005)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> BTW ist der Artikel gerade von irgendjemandem wieder geändert worden.


Sag ich doch,  ein Armutszeugnis für Wikipedia, nicht in der Lage zu sein,  solche von finanziellen Interessen
gelenkten Manipulationen zu unterbinden.  

Als warnendes Beispiel,  die Informationen in Wikipedia als "bare Münze" zu nehmen.

Immer da,  wo Geld im Spiel ist, wird Information manipuliert


----------



## dotshead (25 Juni 2005)

Ich finde den Artikel in der jetzigen Form durchaus  gelungen. Es wird auf die Risiken hingewiesen und weiterführende Links zu Informationsseiten Computerbetrug und Dialerschutz
sind vorhanden. Das Thema Geldwäsche hat in meinen Augen nicht direkt etwas mit Handypayment zu tun und ist deshalb in diesem Wikibeitrag fehl am Platz.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2005)

es  können ja Wetten  abgeschlossen werden,   wie lange der da steht  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2005)

Die Passage mit der Geldwäsche haben da absolut nichts verloren. Der Artikel ist ausgewogen und fair. Beide Seiten werden erwähnt. Sowohl die Links zu den Verbraucherinformationen als auch zu den Anbietern sind vorhanden.

Warum können diese Kinder den Artikel nicht einfach so lassen wie er ist?  :evil:


----------



## Der Jurist (25 Juni 2005)

RealRealGast schrieb:
			
		

> Die Passage mit der Geldwäsche haben da absolut nichts verloren. Der Artikel ist ausgewogen und fair. Beide Seiten werden erwähnt. Sowohl die Links zu den Verbraucherinformationen als auch zu den Anbietern sind vorhanden.
> Warum können diese Kinder den Artikel nicht einfach so lassen wie er ist?  :evil:


Nur die Mitarbeiter der Abrechner werden nicht aufgeklärt. Sie baden die Problematik mit der Geldwäsche als persönliche Straftat aus.
Übrigens, wenn es aus Deiner Sicht nichts damit zu tun hat, kannst Du ja Toleranz üben.


----------



## Counselor (25 Juni 2005)

RealRealGast schrieb:
			
		

> Warum können diese Kinder den Artikel nicht einfach so lassen wie er ist?


Stimmt. Warum können die Infos zur Geldwäsche und zur leichten Manipulierbarkeit des Systems durch Verfälschung der unverschlüsselten URis nicht einfach stehen bleiben? Immerhin ist es Heise ja durch einfaches Ausprobieren (Try&Error) gelungen, das System zu übertölpeln.


----------



## dotshead (25 Juni 2005)

@Jurist

Du könntest auch unter informationen einen Punkt Informationen für Angestellte von Handypaymentfirmen setzen und auf einen Artikel hier im Forum verweisen in dem Du deine Sichtweise erläuterst. Nur so als kleiner Tipp. Ich denke damit könnten alle leben.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2005)

wenn man  das Affentheater bei  Wikipedia  sieht, kann man genauso gut die Wasserstände von Rhein und Mosel reinsetzen
oder  aus dem  Landfunk:  "Schweine  steigend,  Kälber fallend"  
http://www1.ndr.de/ndr_pages_std/0,2570,SPM1952,00.html


----------



## Der Jurist (25 Juni 2005)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> @Jurist
> 
> Du könntest auch unter informationen einen Punkt Informationen für Angestellte von Handypaymentfirmen setzen und auf einen Artikel hier im Forum verweisen in dem Du deine Sichtweise erläuterst. Nur so als kleiner Tipp. Ich denke damit könnten alle leben.


[Ironie]Danke für den Tipp.[/Ironie]

Aber man kann auch unter Handypayment, nämlich dort wo man sucht, die Frage kurz ansprechen.
Übrigens ich warte immer noch auf *inhaltliche* Argumente, weshalb das dort nicht passen sollte.
Die Situation erinnert mich daran, als dieser Gedanke von mir bei einem anderen Abrechnungssystem durch Strafanzeige eingeführt wurde.
Das anfängliche Lachen über die "spinnerte" Idee ist längst vor einem gewissen Entsetzen gewichen, weil Betrügereien eines Anbieters auf diesem Weg auf den Abrechner durchschlagen. Das entsprechende Strafverfahren läuft noch, die Ermittlungen der StA in Kassel sind noch nicht abgeschlossen.

_Nachedit für Schwerfällige-._


----------



## Der Jurist (25 Juni 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man  das Affentheater bei  Wikipedia  sieht, kann man genauso gut die Wasserstände von Rhein und Mosel reinsetzen
> oder  aus dem  Landfunk:  "Schweine  steigend,  Kälber fallend"
> http://www1.ndr.de/ndr_pages_std/0,2570,SPM1952,00.html


Auch das ist kein *inhaltliches* Argument.


----------



## dotshead (25 Juni 2005)

@Jurist,

wie Du selber zum Thema Geldwäsche schreibst eine  mögliche strafrechtliche Problematik. Weiter schreibst Du, dass die Ermittlungen noch andauern.

Wenn die strafrechtliche Problematik durch Urteile geklärt ist, würde ich deinen Anteil am Wiki-Beitrag klar befürworten. 

Natürlich hast Du das Recht vielleicht sogar die Verpflichtung auf mögliche strafrechtliche Problematiken hinzuweisen.  Dazu würde ich aber den von mir vorgeschlagenen Weg wählen.

Just my 2 €-Cents


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,362081,00.html


> Die freie Online-Enzyklopädie Wikipedia hatte vorgemacht, wie gut es funktionieren kann,
> wenn Tausende Freiwillige gemeinsam Texte schreiben.


solange kein "Big Money" im Spiel ist....


----------



## dotshead (25 Juni 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> solange kein "Big Money" im Spiel ist....



Lies dir den jetzigen Wiki-Beitrag doch nochmal durch. Das Handypayment wird dort durchaus
neutral betrachtet inkl. aller Risiken und Links zu Computerbetrug und Dialerschutz.

Was das jetzt mit Big Money zu tun hat, erschliesst sich mir nicht wirklich.


----------



## dvill (25 Juni 2005)

Der Jurist kann wohl selbst beurteilen, welche Informationen er bei Wikipedia einstellt.

Wie müssen nicht endlos oft wissen, wer das nicht tun würde.

Postings, die beschreiben, was einer nicht tun würde, müssen auch nicht geschrieben werden. Sie verstoßen jedenfalls gegen die guten Sitten in Internetforen, weil sie keinen Informationsgehalt enthalten und nur der eigenen Eitelkeit dienen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dotshead (25 Juni 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist kann wohl selbst beurteilen, welche Informationen er bei Wikipedia einstellt.
> Dietmar Vill



Natürlich kann er es selbst beurteilen. Ich habe halt eine andere Meinung als er, die ich hier geäußert und begründet habe. Übrigens ist dieses durchaus der Sinn eines Diskussionsforum.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2005)

> Durch die Vorgaben der Mobilfunkbetreiber ist die maximale Höhe eines Transaktionsvorgangs derzeit auf 9,99 Euro begrenzt. Der momentan gültige minimale Intervall für Abonnements beträgt 3 Tage. Zur Zeit wird der Verbraucher bei einem Abonnement bei jeder erneuten Abbuchung per SMS hingewiesen und hat die Möglichkeit, das Abo jederzeit zu kündigen.
> 
> Diese Vorgaben beruhen aktuell auf freiwilligen Selbstbeschränkungen der Mobilfunkbetreiber und können jederzeit geändert werden. Unkündbare Abolaufzeiten bis zur gesetzlichen Höchstgrenze von 2 Jahren sind denkbar. Hier unterscheidet sich das Abonnement nicht von anderen sich automatisch verlängernden Angeboten wie z.B. einem Zeitungs-Abonnement.
> 
> Allerdings wirft dieses Geschäftsprinzip eine Vielzahl rechtlicher Probleme auf. Die SIM-Karte wird zu einer Art Kreditkarte mit zunächst unbegrenztem Limit umfunktioniert. Zudem bestehen - mangels gesetzlicher Reglungen - Missbrauchmöglichkeiten, insbesondere wenn der Kunde nicht eindeutig auf Vertragsbestimmungen und Entgelte hingewiesen wird oder ihm in betrügerischer Absicht falsche Informationen über den Inhalt gegeben werden.


wie lang mag dieses dämliche Spielchen "rin in die Kartoffeln, raus aus die Kartoffeln" 
weitergehen, die Einträge zu "Dialer" bei Wikipedia waren nie  so umkämpft und
 auch sind auch ziemlich "angestaubt"...
.


----------



## News (25 Juni 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> die Einträge zu "Dialer" bei Wikipedia waren nie so umkämpft


Das verwechselt du wohl mit dem Stichwort Handypayment. Die letzte Änderung beim Thema "Dialer" in der Wiki war am 6. Juni.


> sind auch ziemlich "angestaubt"...


Das allerdings stimmt, z.B. ist der unter "Dialer" genannte Anwalt S. inzwischen weder Geschäftsführer der Firma GN - die sich ja auch offiziell aus diesem Geschäftsmodell zurückgezogen hat - noch ist er heute Teilhaber der Kanzlei G. & S., weil die ja nur noch als Kanzlei G. firmiert.


----------



## Der Jurist (25 Juni 2005)

Eine interessante Meldung:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/61053



> *Handy-Bezahldienst Simpay macht Rückzieher*
> 
> Das als europaweite Bezahl-Allianz großer Mobilfunkanbieter, unter anderem von Orange, T-Mobile und Vodafone, gestartete Unternehmen Simpay will seine Aktivitäten vorerst einstellen. Das kündigte Simpay am gestrigen Freitag unter Bezug auf den Ausstieg eines Gründungsmitglieds an. Um wen es sich handelt, verriet die Meldung nicht, doch diverse Quellen nennen T-Mobile. In der Erklärung heißt es weiter, dass die beteiligten Unternehmen für nationale Aktivitäten das gemeinsame geistige Eigentum von Simpay nutzen dürfen. Die Ankündigung stellt nur eine von vielen Fehlschlägen dar, mobile Bezahlsysteme zu schaffen.
> 
> Key Pousttchi Leiter der Arbeitsgruppe Mobile Commerce am Lehrstuhl für Wirtschaftsinformatik und Systems Engineering der Universität Augsburg sieht in der Ankündigung allerdings eine Chance für nationale Angebote. "Nach unseren Untersuchungen", so Pousttchi, in einer ersten Stellungnahme gegenüber dem Pressedienst der Universität Augsburg, "haben nationale, aber dafür umfassende und nutzerfreundliche Lösungen erheblich bessere Aussichten auf einen Marktdurchbruch des Bezahlens mit dem Handy als Strategien, wie sie mit Simpay verfolgt wurden." (ps/c't)


----------



## sascha (25 Juni 2005)

Das vollständige Interview mit Pousttchi:



> 97B/05 - 25. Juni 2005
> 
> Zur Zukunft des Mobile Payment nach dem Simpay-Rückzug:
> 
> ...



http://www.presse.uni-augsburg.de/unipressedienst/2005/pm2005_097B.shtml


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Juni 2005)

A*I*, nebenberuflich wikipedia-Redakteur & Poet, ist also neuerdings cb-Mitglied? (steht so in den wikipedia-Diskussionen)
Also doch der wandelnde Geist von gestern? Vielleicht hat er sich in den Minuten vor seiner Äußerung, dass er hier Mitglied ist, angemeldet? Na, egal... 
aber wenn er schon da ist... wo erfahre ich denn eigentlich, wer den allerersten Beitrag "handypayment" geschrieben hat?

den Beitrag handypay:
12:54, 24. Jun 2005 A*I*

beim Beitrag "handypayment" steht unten dran:
(hier)

# Aktuell) (Letzte)  11:51, 23. Jun 2005 A*I*  K
# (Aktuell) (Letzte) 11:12, 23. Jun 2005 Ph* (werbung raus)
# (Aktuell) (Letzte) 11:07, 23. Jun 2005 62.143.**.***

ist das ganz unten also der erste Beitrag zu dem Thema?

bei A*I*'s eigenem Beitrag (der über sich selbst mein ich) steht:
Aktuell) (Letzte)  12:02, 23. Jun 2005 A* I*

Schrieb A*I* also erst den Beitrag unter der IP 62.143.**.*** und meldete sich dann als A*I* an? Oder wer schrieb den ersten Beitrag - und wie sah der aus?


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2005)

Andere merkens auch:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/61057



> *Was war. Was wird. *
> 
> ***   ........
> **** Andere Vereine, andere Sorgen: Nach den Meldungen über das Handy-Payment und seine Umbesserungen sowie den entdeckten skurrilen Anlaufungen und Rückzieher erlebt die Wikipedia einen Edit-War von hoher Güteklasse, der die Informationen zum sagenhaften Bezahlsystem aus der freien Enzyklopädie bombte. Wie gut trifft es sich doch, wenn der oberste Wikipedianer zu diesem Thema die Pressearbeit bei einem Payment-Dienstleister macht. Das sind Synergieeffekte von echtem Schrot. Index, Index, sag ich nur noch.
> ...


----------



## ghostwalker (26 Juni 2005)

@Aka-Aka:
Ich war schon früher bei euch im Forum registriert, weiß aber meinen damaligen Benutzernamen nicht mehr (ist schon lange her). Aber wenn du schon irgendwelchen Spekulationen fröhnst, möchte ich dir doch gerne mit den Tatsachen behilflich sein.

Den ersten Beitrag habe ich nicht erstellt - wohl aber dann später die wesentlichen Korrekturen und Änderungen. Der Eintrag "Handypayment" ist im Inhalt mittlerweile wirklich sehr neutral und sollte es auch bleiben. Nachdem ich gestern dann noch einige Gespräche führte, ändere ich auch nichts mehr an den Inhalten und überlasse es komplett der Netzcommunity. 

Warum eigentlich entsteht bei einigen hier der Eindruck, dass ich auf einer speziellen Seite stehe und nichts von Kritik wissen möchte? Dem ist sicherlich nicht so. Aber die Gedanken und Spekulationen stammen wie schon in der gesamten Menschheitsgeschichte von Leuten, die es einfach nicht besser wissen 

Glaube mir - ich stehe mehr auf eurer Seite, als ihr denkt 

Viele Grüße
ghostwalker


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Juni 2005)

Das klingt plausibel... Insofern bitte ich um Entschuldigung für die etwas spöttischen Kommentare! Danke für die Info, dass der erste Handypayment-Beitrag nicht von Dir war... Dann kann ich mir ja ausdenken, wer den geschrieben hat 

Von wann ist eigentlich die cache-Seite auf redfive siehe hier? Was waren das für Partnerschaften mit den Firmen, die da rechts vorbei laufen? 
(und ist der single-Plattform-User "NeuerMann" ein Mitarbeiter von Netpayment oder nur zufällig Seiteninhaber der redfive?)
(Falls Fragen beantwortet werden können, gerne auch als PN - sofern es hier off topic ist, wie z.B. die letzte Frage)

Grüße & Willkommen
aka
(P.S.: Ich schreibe übrigens selbst Gedichte, habe aber noch nichts veröffentlicht)


----------



## ghostwalker (26 Juni 2005)

@Aka-Aka:

Entschuldigung angenommen 

Warum wir die Partnerschaften rausgenommen haben? Das hat ganz einfache Gründe. In dem Moment, in dem wir mit all unseren Kunden auf unserer Homepage werben würden (das waren damals schon nicht alle), rufen wir die Konkurenz auf den Plan, die sofort Angebote an diese Firmen rausschicken (schon geschehen). Auch wenn wir technisch momentan meiner Ansicht nach am weitesten sind, könnte es durch die Auszahlungsmodalitäten evtl. doch zu "Abwanderungen" kommen. Ich denke also ein ganz plausibles Vorgehen 

Viele Grüße
ghostwalker

PS: Edit eines nicht gelungenen Satzes 
PS: Erneuter Edit. Frage bzgl. Single-Plattform-User per PN geklärt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Juni 2005)

Danke für die PN. Ich werde mich aus dem Thema erst einmal raushalten, weil ich weiß, dass die Interessen des Verbraucherschutzes hier juristischerseits bestens vertreten werden 

Das wird jedenfalls alles weiter sehr genau beobachtet werden - Bezahlung per Handy gab es ja schon länger, ich erinnere mal an T*S* und seinen IQ-Test... Ich finde gerade den link nicht... Hat das nicht die Minick gemacht aus Zumikon?
(mobilepay.e-dev*.com/min*/ war das doch)


----------



## ghostwalker (26 Juni 2005)

> Das wird jedenfalls alles weiter sehr genau beobachtet werden



Das finde ich auch sehr gut so. Ich werde mich hier zukünftig noch mehr informieren um up2date zu bleiben. Direkte Kontakte bei Fragen habe ich hier ja bereits gefunden 

Viele Grüße und schönen Sonntag
ghostwalker


----------



## Heiko (26 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird jedenfalls alles weiter sehr genau beobachtet werden


Du kannst Dir sicher sein, dass auch wir von der Betreiberseite aus das alles *sehr* genau im Auge behalten werden.


----------



## ghostwalker (26 Juni 2005)

Ich sehe übrigens immer wieder, dass der Wikipedia-Beitrag von immer den gleichen Leuten immer wieder mit diesen (meine Meinung) absolut überflüssigen Passagen gefüttert werden. Könnt ihr damit nicht aufhören?

Viele Grüße
ghostwalker


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2005)

ghostwalker schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt ihr damit nicht aufhören?


Warum regst du dich so auf? Du willst es doch der Community überlassen...


----------



## dvill (26 Juni 2005)

ghostwalker schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt ihr damit nicht aufhören?


Wer ist bitte "ihr"?

Ich sehe im übrigen keinen Grund, warum Sachinformationen in Wikipedia nicht veröffentlicht werden dürften. Jedenfalls ist Zensur dort im allgemeinen unüblich.

Soweit ich das bisher verstanden haben, ist bei dem neuen Zahlungsmittel der Letztverantwortliche für Verbraucher mehr oder weniger unsichtbar. In den AGBs ist er nicht benannt, ob man ihn auf den Webseiten findet, hängt von diesen ab und ist schnell veränderbar.

Konkrete Frage: Gibt es das neue Zahlungsmittel auch für ausländische Postfach-Anschriften?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Der Jurist (26 Juni 2005)

ghostwalker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe übrigens immer wieder, dass der Wikipedia-Beitrag von immer den gleichen Leuten immer wieder mit diesen (meine Meinung) absolut überflüssigen Passagen gefüttert werden. Könnt ihr damit nicht aufhören?
> Viele Grüße
> ghostwalker


Ich lege Wert auf folgende Feststellungen:

Ich habe in Wikipedia immer meinen Nick genutzt.
Ich habe diesen Hinweis für Mitarbeiter von Anbietern dieser Zahlungsart wichtig gehalten und halte ihn auch weiter für wichtig.
Ich finde es bemerkenswert, wie einer sachlichen Argumentation ausgewichen wird.
Darüber hinaus bin ich sehr gespannt, wie Problemfälle abgewickelt werden, wenn der Content-Anbieter etwa im Ausland sitzt oder einfach nur unauffindbar ist. 
Handypay-Unternehmen:"Ich bin nur der Abrechner".
Datenbank- und Zugangsverwalter: "Ich schalte nur den Zugang frei." Content-Anbieter: " ... " reagiert nicht. 
Irgendwie kommt mir eine solche Argumentation wirklich sehr geläufig vor. Übrigens mit dem strafrechtlichen Hinweis auf, das was Du nicht für passend hältst, hörte dieses Verwirrspiel schlagartig auf.

Ich hätte mir mit Dir eine fachliche Diskussion gewünscht. Möglicherweise hätten Deine Vertragsjuristen plötzlich ein Problem gesehen, das Vertragsjuristen als Zivilrechtler, nicht gleich sehen. Nach einer Rücksprache mit einem Experten im Wirtschaftsstrafrecht hätte man noch einmal mit dem Vertragspartner sprechen können, um selber auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.
Die Vorstellung man agiere ja nur wie eine einziehende Bank oder wie ein Kreditkartenunternehmen dürfte fehlgehen. Denn schließlich ist das Handypayment-Unternehmen ganz eng mit dem Freischaltunternehmen und dem Content-Anbieter verbandelt, das hat was mit der Sphäre zu tun.
Handypay-Unternehmen handelt im Auftrag des Anbieters.
Anders wäre es möglicherweise, wenn es nur im Auftrag des Endnutzers tätig würde.


PS.: Wenn Du schöne Ausreden finden willst, empfehle ich hier in der  Suche  "tonnos-berlin"einzugeben. Viel Spaß beim Lesen.


----------



## Counselor (26 Juni 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Content-Anbieter: " ... " reagiert nicht.


Und wenn er reagiert, dann verweist er auf den Abrechnungsdienstleister, da er diesem den Preis mitgeteilt hat und ihn mit der ordentlichen Auspreisung des Contents beauftragt hat.


----------



## Der Jurist (26 Juni 2005)

Noch ein Literatur-Tipp
http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/261.html
unten den Rechtsprechungsnachweis. Das BGH-Urteil.
Der Strafverteidiger hatte auch nicht die Vorstellung, dass er Geldwäsche beging, als es sich sein Honorar bezahlen ließ.


----------



## dotshead (26 Juni 2005)

Der Bundesgerichtshof hatte erstmals zu entscheiden, ob sich ein Strafverteidiger, der zur Erfüllung einer Honorarforderung Finanzmittel, die aus einer rechtswidrigen Tat nach § 261 Abs. 1 S. 2 StGB herrühren, in *Kenntnis* ihrer Herkunft entgegennimmt, wegen Geldwäsche nach § 261 StGB strafbar machen kann.


----------



## News (26 Juni 2005)

@ bzw. über ghostwalker:
Der Sprecherin von Midr** ist es bisher durchaus gelungen, mich von den seriösen Zielen dieser Firma zu überzeugen. Die anfängliche Intransparenz des Projekts wurde dort - jedenfalls gegenüber der Presse - sehr kritisch gesehen.
Über Aspekte, die den Vertriebspartner betreffen, wundere ich mich trotzdem.
- Das kongeniale Zusammenspiel mit einem Wikipedia-Anonymous bei zwei Einträgen fällt schon auf. Aus welchem Umfeld der Anonymous stammt, zeigen bestimmte Formulierungen. Ich nehme an, man kennt sich  - auch wenn der im Vergleich zu I. simplere Sprachstil des Anonymous ahnen lässt, dass es sich nicht um dieselbe Person handelt.
- In der Wiki-Diskussion bestreitet I., auf einer bestimmten Seite zu stehen. Aber – hey! – genau dafür wird der Pressesprecher eines beteiligten Unternehmens bezahlt.
- Im MP-Branchenforum hat der ghostwalker nicht dem Eindruck widersprochen, er sei Journalist. Später steht in einem eigentlich guten Beitrag über Journalisten, die Mitglieder des besagten Forums müssten sich bei ihm keine Sorgen machen, der Poster gehöre „zu den Guten“. Nur: Als Pressesprecher ist man kein Journalist.
- In jenem Forum entschuldigte sich der ghostwalker dafür, nicht gewusst zu haben, dass das Handypay-Abo erst seit wenigen Tagen läuft ("Anfängerfehler"). Aber wie kann das sein?  Schließlich ist die vom Poster öffentlich vertretene Firma der Projektpartner.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2005)

A*I* schrieb:
			
		

> Doch genauso einfach, wie sich die Anmeldung zu solchen Abomodellen vollzieht, genauso simpel sollte sich ein Nutzer davon abmelden können. Das bedeutet nicht, dass man ihm täglich vor die Nase halten muß, wie er das genau bewerkstelligt, doch sollten diese Inhalte nicht allzu schwer zu finden sein.



Das ist echt ehrlicher Verbraucherschutz


----------



## News (26 Juni 2005)

Nachtrag:
Vermutlich hat der ghostwalker im Branchenforum einfach eine Art diskretes Kunden-Monitoring versucht. Was ja auch nicht schlimm sein muss. Erwähnt habe ich es aber, weil offenbar eben doch nicht immer mit offenen Karten gespielt wird.


----------



## dvill (27 Juni 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte mir mit Dir eine fachliche Diskussion gewünscht.


Der Herr mit der schnellen Löschtaste scheint mit der Sachdiskussion deutlich schlechter zurechtzukommen. Da bleiben viele Fragen offen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Juni 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein echter Dialogkommt nicht in Gang. Er scheint nicht gewünscht.
Nur als Beispiel aus http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diskussion:Handypayment


> @Der Jurist: Deine Passage mit der Geldwäsche hat hier nichts verloren. Wir können gerne noch ewig diese "Paste & Delete"-Aktion weiterführen. Selbst im Computerbetrugs-Forum sind die Meinungen gegen dich also lass es doch einfach.


Fand ich nicht ganz überzeugend, also neuer Versuch:


> Ich denke die Mitarbeiter der Abrechner sollte schon einen Hinweis auf die strafrechtliche Problematik des Handypayments erhalten, denn sie werden es sein, die als Person die Sache ausbaden müssen. Ich halte es im Sinne von Aufklärung notwendig auf diesen Aspekt hinzuweisen. Wegen der Mehrheitsverhältnisse mache ich mir keine Gedanken. Zumal bisher keine juristische Auseinandersetzung stattgefunden hat. Im Forum CB ist das möglich. Ich warte auf Argumente.


Jetzt kommt meines Erachtens eine sehr, sehr bemerkenswerte Replik:


> Die strafrechtliche Problematik ist im Zusammenhang mit Handypayment völlig ungeklärt. Ergo: Absolute Spekulation, ob sich irgendjemand strafrechtlich in die Verantwortung bringt oder nicht. Mit Aufklärung hat dies nichts zu tun - eher mit persönlicher Meinung. Und die hat hier nichts verloren.


Also wenn die strafrechtliche Problematik völlig ungeklärt ist, wo es mir ein Rätsel ist, wie der Verfasser zur dieser Erkenntnis kommt, da die Litertur etwas anders aussieht, dann muss ein Betreiber eines neuen Verfahrens ein vitales Interesse an einer Diskussion haben.
Na ja, er verzichtet darauf in einer abstrakten Rechtsdiskussion mögliche Erkenntnisse für sich zu gewinnen.
Schließlich kann er nie sicher sein, ob "seine" Juristen das Problem überhaupt gesehen haben.
Wie schnell selbst ein Strafverteidiger das Problem übersehen konnte, kann man unter http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/261.html nachlesen.
Unten auf der Seite finde sich die Rubrik "Aus der Rechtsprechung". Dort wird ein BGH-Urteil genannt. Übrigens der Einwand, der Strafverteidiger hätte über die Herkunft des Geldes Bescheid gewusst, verfängt nicht gegen  meine Argumentation. Denn, wenn er diese Information hatte, dann zeigt sich gerade daran, wie schnell selbst ein eigentlich Sachkundiger, den Straftatbestand erfüllt.
§ 261 Abs. 5 StGB sagt einiges zum Wissenmüssen, das auch juristische Laien gut verstehen können.
§ 261 Abs. 7 StGB deute an, welche Auswirkungen eine solche Tat auf ein Unternehmen haben kann, auch wenn § 43a StGB vom Verfassungsgericht für nichtig erklärt wurde.
§ 261 Abs. 9 StGB baut einem täter in bestimmten Fällen eine "goldene Brücke". Jeder ehrbare Kaufmann wird diesen Ausweg nehmen wollen und wird deshalb versuchen Vorsorge zu treffen, es sei denn er ist zu arrrogant  und zu überheblich, sich dem möglichen Problem zu stellen.
Erkenntnisgewinn ist ein schwieriger Prozess, lange galt die Erde ja auch als Scheibe.

P.S.: Übrigens lange Zeit war die Mehrheit dem Menschen auch gegen die Erkenntnis, dass die Erde keine Scheibe ist. Wenn Teleton oder KatzenHai widersprächen, nähme ich das ernst. Wenn nur die Claque einer bestimmten Interessensgruppe auftritt, was solls.


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Juni 2005)

ghostwalker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe übrigens immer wieder, dass der Wikipedia-Beitrag von immer den gleichen Leuten immer wieder mit diesen (meine Meinung) absolut überflüssigen Passagen gefüttert werden. Könnt ihr damit nicht aufhören?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ghostwalker



http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Handypayment&action=history
Du könntest jetzt die Meinung von "Der Ersteller" löschen. Er hält übrigens die Passage wohl nicht für überflüssig. Als jetzt die Bitte an Dich: Kannst Du und Deine Freunde nicht mit dem Löschen aufhören?


----------



## Counselor (27 Juni 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst Du und Deine Freunde nicht mit dem Löschen aufhören?


Das sollte insbesondere ein auch hier angemeldeter Troll beherzigen. Auch wenn er nicht wirklich versteht, daß es eine ureigene Entscheidung des jeweiligen Artikellesers ist, ob er die betreffenden Passagen lesen will oder nicht.


----------



## dvill (27 Juni 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Ein echter Dialog kommt nicht in Gang. Er scheint nicht gewünscht.


Wobei natürlich auch keine Antwort eine solche ist.

Ich hatte so einfache Dinge gefragt, welche Kriterien z.B. für Contentanbieter zu erfüllen sind. Benötigen diese ladungsfähige Anschriften im Inland oder reicht ein ausländisches Postfach?

Daraus könnte man einiges ablesen und die Antwort bestände auch einem kurzen ja oder nein zum ersten und zweiten Teil der Frage.

Das ist sehr vielsagend, wenn das ausgesessen wird. Die Parallelen zum Modemdialer vor 4 bis 6 Jahren sind verblüffend.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (27 Juni 2005)

Zur Bedeutung der Frage nach einer ladungsfähigen Anschrift im Inland oder einer Postfachanschrift im Ausland kann ein einfaches Beispiel dienen.

Im August 2002 wurden die Gesetze zur SPAM-Bekämpfung verbessert und der Vertriebsleiter eines Dialeranbieters äußerte sich über einen entfernten Wettbewerber.

Dummerweise konnte wenige Tage später nachgewiesen werden, dass beide Unternehmen geschäftlich aktiv verbunden waren und der "Wettbewerber" als Dienstleistung die gleiche Einwahltechnik nutzte wie der Dialeranbieter.

Das besondere Geschäftsmodell des ausländischen Postfachs florierte noch fast zwei Jahren, bis die Behörden dem Treiben in Raten ein Ende setzen konnten: Heise-Meldung 1, Heise-Meldung 2 und BSI zum ersten und BSI zum zweiten.

Die konkrete Frage lautet also: Können fragwürdige Angebote von Anbietern hinter ausländischen Postfachadressen abgerechnet werden, indem MF-Unternehmen die Inkassoverfahren selbst betreiben?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juni 2005)

Was? Das war damals wirklich so, dass Mainpean öffentlich erklärt hat, nichts mit der IBS zu tun zu haben? Skandalös,... 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=105789#105789
Und mcn-tele hat bis zum es-geht-nicht-mehr mitgemacht? Die hauseigene Telefongesellschaft der Düsseldorfer Thomaten-Truppe? Mannomannomann... Was ein Sumpf im und ums Neanderthal... Da war wohl das venture capital der Stuttgarter Autolebauer gut investiert...


----------



## dotshead (27 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Was? Das war damals wirklich so, dass Mainpean öffentlich erklärt hat, nichts mit der IBS zu tun zu haben?


Laut Mainpean war die IBS ein Wettbewerber und man hätte nur die Dialertechnik verkauft. Allerdings hatte, ich glaube DocSnyder rausgefunden, dass auch die ganze Infrastruktur auf Mainpean-Servern lief. Das gab allerdings schon lautes Gelächter.


			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Neanderthal...


Wow es gibt noch jemanden der das Neanderthal in seiner alten Schreibweise kennt.


----------



## Reducal (27 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Skandalös,...


Sehe ich auch so, hier zum Beispiel! Und wieder ist ein Jahr vergangen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juni 2005)

Also wenn mainpean nichts mit IBS zu tun hat, hat mainpean doch wohl auch nichts mit der "Clearpulse AG" zu tun, da das das Gleiche ist. 
Aber Seopolo, das von Clearpulse AG f.k.a. IBS kommt, gehört zum "Mainpean Network"???

Was ist denn das eigentlich genau? Denn die "Mainpean International Network AG" heisst ja mittlerweile "Payment International Networks SA" und ist personell sehr ähnlich besetzt wie die f.k.a. IBS AG (Clearpulse AG)

Ich kapier das noch nicht ganz... "Mainpean Network" - was ist denn das eigentlich? Oder ist das so wie mit dem Prokuristen der Berliner?


> Folgender Prokurist ist wegen offenbarer Unrichtigkeit von Amts wegen gelöscht: 2. Ri*, And*


 Was ist denn offenbare Unrichtigkeit? Oder muss man da noch Buchstaben kaufen? 
ein a?
ein u?
ein f?

ich wiederhole diesen link noch einmal
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=105789#105789
weil ich das eher so zum JUx da hingepostet habe


----------



## Reducal (27 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kapier das noch nicht ganz...


Stell Dich nicht so an ...  :roll:


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juni 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probieren wir den alten Trick noch einmal, mein werter Freund?
*Gute Nacht, Berlin!*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was erlaubt diese Reducal!



			
				Mainpean schrieb:
			
		

> Im Einzelnen setzt sich mainpean-network zusammen aus:
> mainpean gmbh
> (...)entwickelt, produziert und vertreibt Zahlungssysteme für das Internet (...)
> starweb-service gmbh
> ...



Also gehören die ehemalige "Mainpean International Network AG" und die heutige "Clearpulse AG" _nicht_ zum "Mainpean Network", das gar nicht real (als Firmenbegriff oder tatsächlicher Firmenverbund) existiert, sondern nur als "Konstrukt" da steht, weil's klasse klingt?

zur Erläuterung:
whois/Seiten
www.seop*.de
[sorry, edit: whois!] seop*.ch
www.clearpul*.de
www.clearpul*.ch

sehr spannend:
whois mainp*.ch (man beachte das Änderungsdatum!)

oder whois.webhosting.info/mainp*.com
--> sexwin***.net ("IBS AG" - im Impressum steht als Firma die IBS AG, die heute aber Clearpulse AG heisst... zum Vergleich: www.sexw*.de und dann die links ankucken. Aber was nützt es im Jahr 2005, so was wie clearp*.de vs. clearp*.ch zu betrieben? Wer erkennt den UNterschied AG/Gmbh???)

nett auch "Tippmax" *rofl*


----------



## dvill (27 Juni 2005)

Das "Problem" seinerzeit lag wohl in diesem Zitat begründet:


> Als Provider sind wir leider nicht in der Lage, Einfluss auf Aktivitäten desjenigen Personenkreises zu nehmen, der den von uns produzierten Dialer benutzt.


Das ist genau der Unterschied. Die MF-Unternehmen gehen - soweit ich das verstehe - davon aus, dass die jetzt den Handydialer nutzenden Personenkreise vertraglich auf gewisse Standards verpflichtet sind.

Ganz so ungebunden wie beim Modemdialer werden die Mobilfunker diesen Personenkreis nicht laufen lassen wollen. Insofern wäre sehr interessant zu wissen, welche vertraglichen Regelungen ein Contentanbieter auf der untersten Ebene einhalten muss.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juni 2005)

Also ich für meinen Teil wollte an die alten Kamellen u.a. auch erinnern, um Herrn A*I*  noch einmal zu ermutigen, sich seine Kunden genau anzusehen...

Ausserdem finde ich es im Nachhinein interessant, sich alte Geschichten neu anzusehen... Au weia, wenn man da "Goodlines" liest und sich klar macht, wie A*R* ja auch dort... Jejeje... 

Was an den Firmenwirrnissen vielleicht für A*I* interessant ist, ist aber das aktuelle Thema...
Nicht dass _eine beteiligte Firma_ vielleicht plötzlich im karibischen Postfach haust 
Damit wieder zu dieser Frage zurück
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=108943#108943


----------



## Der Jurist (28 Juni 2005)

Prima Idee zurück Fragen, etwa zu der Frage, die bereits hier gestellt war.


			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Darüber hinaus bin ich sehr gespannt, wie Problemfälle abgewickelt werden, wenn der Content-Anbieter etwa im Ausland sitzt oder einfach nur unauffindbar ist.  ...


Ich stelle fest, die Kommunikation versagte plötzlich, oder ist es *beredtes Schweigen*.
Einen Vorteil hat die publizistische Zurückhaltung. Bestimmte Textpassagen in 
Wikipedia im vorletzten und letzten Absatz  werden jetzt auch nicht mehr angetastet.  :holy:

Nachedit: Der letzte Satz war ein Irrtum. IP 62.143.2.38 hat am Text gefummelt.


----------



## DNA2 (28 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich für meinen Teil wollte an die alten Kamellen u.a. auch erinnern, um Herrn A*I*  noch einmal zu ermutigen, sich seine Kunden genau anzusehen...
> (...)
> Was an den Firmenwirrnissen vielleicht für A*I* interessant ist, ist aber das aktuelle Thema...



A.I. ist gemeinhin die Abkürzung für Artificial Intelligence (Künstliche Intelligenz) ...

Passt so gar nicht ...


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juni 2005)

DNA2 schrieb:
			
		

> A.I. ist gemeinhin die Abkürzung für Artificial Intelligence (Künstliche Intelligenz) ...
> 
> Passt so gar nicht ...


Mal sehen was Wikipedia dazu meint 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Künstliche_Intelligenz


> Im Verständnis des Begriffs Künstliche Intelligenz spiegelt sich oft die aus der Aufklärung stammende Vorstellung vom Menschen als Maschine wieder, dessen Nachahmung sich die sog. starke KI zum Ziel setzt: eine Intelligenz zu erschaffen, die wie der Mensch nachdenken und Probleme lösen kann und die sich durch eine Form von Bewusstsein beziehungsweise Selbstbewusstsein sowie Emotionen auszeichnet.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zur starken KI geht es der schwachen KI darum, konkrete Anwendungsprobleme zu meistern. Insbesondere sind dabei solche Anwendungen von Interesse, zu deren Lösung nach allgemeinem Verständnis eine Form von "Intelligenz" notwendig zu sein scheint. Letztlich geht es der schwachen KI somit um die Simulation intelligenten Verhaltens mit Mitteln der Mathematik und der Informatik; es geht ihr nicht um Schaffung von Bewusstsein oder um ein tieferes Verständnis von Intelligenz.
> 
> Während die starke KI an ihrer philosophischen Fragestellung bis heute scheiterte, sind auf der Seite der schwachen KI in den letzten Jahren bedeutende Fortschritte erzielt worden.


also eher schwache KI....

cp


----------



## dotshead (28 Juni 2005)

DNA2 schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A.I. ist in diesem Fall eine klare Aussage auf den Schreiber einiger Postings anzusehen. Dieses dein Posting würde ich als Beleidigung und diskrimierend ansehen.


----------



## dotshead (28 Juni 2005)

Auch verdiente Mitglieder haben komische Ansichten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juni 2005)

Die letzten vier postings haben recht wenig Informationsgehalt... Es scheint Ruhe zu herrschen... Ich wollte zwischenrein einwerfen, dass ich A*I* für durchaus intelligent, angemessen freundlich und v.a. sehr höflich halte - aber auch anmerken, dass es mir nicht um eine Beurteilung seiner Person geht. Er hat eine Rolle zu erfüllen, für die er bezahlt wird. Das unterscheidet ihn von Dir, dots, und mir... und anderen - und wer zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann, dürfte die unterschwellig enthaltene Ohrfeige hören können... *klatsch*


----------



## dotshead (29 Juni 2005)

@aka-aka

Ich werde es sicher nochmal erklären und meine Sicht erläutern. Die vom Jurist angewendete Strafanzeige wg. Geldwäsche gegen Abrechner von Mehrwertdiensten, befindet sich momentan in einem Ermittlungsverfahren. Urteile wg. Geldwäsche in diesem Fall gibt es noch nicht. Ob ein Herr A.I. Geld für seine Tätigkeiten erhält ist mir relativ egal. Ich vertrete nur meine Meinung. Sollte es ein Urteil wg. Geldwäsche in einem Fall gegen Telekommunikationsanbieter geben, bin ich ein strikter Befürworter des Beitrags vom Juristen bei Wikipedia.


----------



## Der Jurist (29 Juni 2005)

> .... Ich werde es sicher nochmal erklären und meine Sicht erläutern. Die vom Jurist angewendete Strafanzeige wg. Geldwäsche gegen Abrechner von Mehrwertdiensten, befindet sich momentan in einem Ermittlungsverfahren. Urteile wg. Geldwäsche in diesem Fall gibt es noch nicht.  ....  Sollte es ein Urteil wg. Geldwäsche in einem Fall gegen Telekommunikationsanbieter geben, bin ich ein strikter Befürworter des Beitrags vom Juristen bei Wikipedia.


Diese Argumentation ist an *Scheinheiligkeit* nicht zu übertreffen. Würde man ihr folgen, darf kein Mitarbeiter, der Gefahr läuft sich strafbar zu machen, gewarnt werden. Da das Ermittlungsverfahren noch läuft und nicht eingestellt ist, ist die Warnung sehr wohl berechtigt. 
Also umgekehrt wird ein Schuh daraus, wenn die StA einstellen sollte bzw. das Gericht zu einem Feispruch kommen sollte, kann der Teil des Beitrags gelöscht werden, aber erst dann und nicht jetzt.
Gibt es eine Verurteilung muss er noch verschärft werden. Dann wird nicht mehr von einer  *möglichen*strafrechtlichen Problematik des Handypayments zu schreiben sein, sondern von einer *bestehenden Gefahr*, dass man sich strafbar macht.

Wenn aber ein Anbieter ganz sicher ist, dass diese Problematik auf ihn überhaupt nicht zutreffen kann, weshalb kann er dann auf den Gedanken kommen, den Text zu löschen bzw. löschen zu lassen? Dann kann diese vorsichtige juristische Aussage doch *für ihn * kein störendes Problem darstellen.

Meine Schlussfolgerung: Die Gefahr wird von den Betroffenen real viel höher eingeschätzt. Aber sie wollen sich später möglicherweise Strafmilderung bzw Straflosigkeit dadurch verschaffen, dass sie die Sache so darstellen, dass sie trotz genügender juristischer Beratung, dieses Problem beim besten Willen nicht erkennen konnten und sich so über einen sog. Verbotsirrtum in die Schuldlosigkeit oder zumindest in die deutliche Strafmilderung retten


----------



## dotshead (29 Juni 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Argumentation ist an *Scheinheiligkeit* nicht zu übertreffen. Würde man ihr folgen, darf keine Mitarbeiter, der Gefahr läuft sich strafbar zu machen, gewarnt werden. Da das Ermittlungsverfahren noch läuft und nicht eingestellt ist, ist die Warnung sehr wohl berechtigt.



Dazu hatte ich dich  hier befragt. Du wolltest nicht darauf eingehen. Ach ja auf 
fandest Du den Tipp OK


----------



## Der Jurist (29 Juni 2005)

Auf die Problematik war ich inhaltlich bereits eingegangen.



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> ... Also wenn die strafrechtliche Problematik völlig ungeklärt ist, wo es mir ein Rätsel ist, wie der Verfasser zur dieser Erkenntnis kommt, da die Litertur etwas anders aussieht, dann muss ein Betreiber eines neuen Verfahrens ein vitales Interesse an einer Diskussion haben.
> Na ja, er verzichtet darauf in einer abstrakten Rechtsdiskussion mögliche Erkenntnisse für sich zu gewinnen.
> Schließlich kann er nie sicher sein, ob "seine" Juristen das Problem überhaupt gesehen haben.
> Wie schnell selbst ein Strafverteidiger das Problem übersehen konnte, kann man unter http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/261.html nachlesen.
> ...



Zum OK: 
Die Ironie-Taggs sind jetzt eingefügt,damit auch alle alles richtig verstehen.


----------



## Counselor (29 Juni 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Schlussfolgerung: Die Gefahr wird von den Betroffenen real viel höher eingeschätzt.


Ich denke auch, daß die Geschäftsleitung des Anbieters die Problematik durchaus sieht. Ich fürchte aber, daß der Grund für die Löschungen bei der Wikipedia viel profaner ist: Man will nicht, daß die Gefahr des Betrugs am Endkunden durch skrupellose Webmaster publik wird. Und genau da setzt ja auch der Job des Pressesprechers ein. Und daß ein Mitläufer die Passagen noch gelöscht hat, als A.I. die Entscheidung schon offiziell bekanntgeben hatte, daß der Artikel von ihm bzw seinem Auftraggeber nicht mehr geändert wird, ist eigentlich nur für den Mitläufer peinlich.


----------



## Der Jurist (29 Juni 2005)

Die Diskussion ist in Wikipedia von Handypayment nach Geldwäsche verlagert. Beide Beiträge sind verlinkt.
Ich bin jetzt gespannt, ob der Vandalismus weiter geht.  :holy:


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: wikipedia zu handypayment, "Big Money" manipuliert*

bin über den Thread gestolpert. Über Handypay scheint kaum noch jemand zu reden
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handypayment
Der momentane Stand:


----------

